# signed up for social assistance



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

If you knew the negativity and doubts that I had going into this for so long, but I finally did it. 

The only reason is because I will get a drug card. When, I finally get meds for depression I think that my life will be a little bit more manageable. 

I think without something for memory and concentration and something to help me focus, I will not have a fair chance at a job or at school. 

I know that some will disagree, but to me it is the chance to obtain the life that I deserve.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SAGirl,

As long as there is no potential harm (illegal drugs, etc.), you should be fine. You are doing the right thing in trying to get assistance. :yes


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Good luck with the meds


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im signing up for ODSP


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

Glad you're taking step for a solution. :banana


----------



## strongandscared (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi, SAgirl. What is social assistance? I have never heard of that before.


----------



## THearthstoneman (Oct 14, 2006)

Deleted


----------

